# Tunnel troubles!



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chi Chi will go through tunnel enthusiastically at home. But in class? Nope. Each time I ask her to go through she will enter a few steps and as soon as I run to the other end she is out the tunnel following me. The only way she will go through is if I put her in a sit and the instructor holds her until I get to the other end and call her to me. What am I missing?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Chi Chi will go through tunnel enthusiastically at home. But in class? Nope. Each time I ask her to go through she will enter a few steps and as soon as I run to the other end she is out the tunnel following me. The only way she will go through is if I put her in a sit and the instructor holds her until I get to the other end and call her to me. What am I missing?


Lots of practice.  Every tunnel is different, so the fact that she'll do one at home and not in class is not surprising. One way to make it easier is to shorten the tunnel up by pushing it together, so she can see all the way through. Also, make SURE that you aren't inadvertently pulling away as she enters the tunnel. That body language will make a lot of dogs pull out.

But mostly, it's just a matter of time and repeated gentle exposures to a lot of tunnels in a lot of places. Some dogs are "tunnel hogs" and you can't keep them out. Others don't find them all that much fun. She'll get it! Take your time. In training, the journey is WAY more than half the fun!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Karen. You may be on to something about pulling away. I do start running as soon as she enters. Should I give her a few steps lead before taking off myself?


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Karen gave great advice  There is nothing wrong with sitting at the other end and giving her the tunnel command either. One of the dogs in my class, a Shepherd, has always been hesitant of the tunnel. When she gets into one of her moods, they bunch the tunnel up, send the handler to the other end, and make the tunnel the best, most exciting thing possible. The handler slowly starts to work her way to the start of the tunnel until she is able to run alongside it while her dog goes through. Getting Chi Chi excited about the tunnel will be the best step you can take toward getting her confident in going through it with less and less support.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Thanks Karen. You may be on to something about pulling away. I do start running as soon as she enters. Should I give her a few steps lead before taking off myself?


when a dog is unsure, it is best for the tunnel to be straight, or almost straight, so that the dog and you run pretty much side-by-side. one in the tunnel (guess which one?  ) and one just outside the tunnel. Will Chi Chi ump away from you over a jump? Go ahead of you over the A-frame or Dog Walk? If not, there is no reason for her to be able to go away from you through the tunnel. It may be obvious to you that she will meet up with you on the other end... It's not AT ALL obvious to her.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> when a dog is unsure, it is best for the tunnel to be straight, or almost straight, so that the dog and you run pretty much side-by-side. one in the tunnel (guess which one?  ) and one just outside the tunnel. Will Chi Chi ump away from you over a jump? Go ahead of you over the A-frame or Dog Walk? If not, there is no reason for her to be able to go away from you through the tunnel. It may be obvious to you that she will meet up with you on the other end... It's not AT ALL obvious to her.


Definitely had not considered that she could be worried that I was leaving!:surprise: She will run away from me to go over a jump, but maybe because she can still see me.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

KarMar said:


> Karen gave great advice  There is nothing wrong with sitting at the other end and giving her the tunnel command either. One of the dogs in my class, a Shepherd, has always been hesitant of the tunnel. When she gets into one of her moods, they bunch the tunnel up, send the handler to the other end, and make the tunnel the best, most exciting thing possible. The handler slowly starts to work her way to the start of the tunnel until she is able to run alongside it while her dog goes through. Getting Chi Chi excited about the tunnel will be the best step you can take toward getting her confident in going through it with less and less support.


Great advice as well! Going to get to the training facility early next week to try to amp her up about it. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Great advice as well! Going to get to the training facility early next week to try to amp her up about it. Thanks!


It's GREAT if yu can get her excited and HAPPY about doing the tunnel. Just be careful about amping her up to the point that she's crazy and just doing anything. They aren't really learning in that state,e even if you can get them to do <whatever> once in that state of mind. You're looking for happy and CONFIDENT!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

krandall said:


> It's GREAT if yu can get her excited and HAPPY about doing the tunnel. Just be careful about amping her up to the point that she's crazy and just doing anything. They aren't really learning in that state,e even if you can get them to do <whatever> once in that state of mind. You're looking for happy and CONFIDENT!


Got it!


----------

